# Leak?



## Thecutegirl (Dec 31, 2011)

I have had saline implants since 2003. Today I noticed that my left breast seems smaller than my right. Could my implant be leaking or am I freaking out over nothing?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

They usually last about 10 years.

I'd say to go get it checked.

My friend's did that and it was about 9 years after she had them put in. She got new ones.


----------



## The_Swan (Nov 20, 2011)

What *that_girl * said!


----------



## OliveAdventure (Nov 23, 2011)

I want new boobies!!!!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Thecutegirl said:


> I have had saline implants since 2003. Today I noticed that my left breast seems smaller than my right. Could my implant be leaking or am I freaking out over nothing?


The good thing about the saline implants is if there's a leak the saline gets absorbed by the body and you can tell right away if there's a leak. Compare that with silicone implants where it's not easy to tell if there's a leak. That's why MRIs are recommended for women who have silicone implants.

If you think there might be a leak, call your doctor.


----------



## Thecutegirl (Dec 31, 2011)

My implant is definitely leaking.  My left breast has continued to get smaller and is now about half the size of my right breast. I will call my PS tomorrow.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear it. If it was done as part of say cancer reconstruction, you could get your medical insurance to cover it. 

I hope the PS is able to help you asap.


----------



## anitagrace2 (Dec 28, 2011)

you must contact with its specialist doctor..


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

get connect with the same place you had them


----------

